# Rear Tail lamp removal



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

On an 04 GTO, my rear taillight burnt out. I thought to myself... ok simple fix. Went and bought the lights, got my phillips out, unscrewed the two front screws.. and started tugging away.. NO LUCK!!!:confused I dug around in the trunk for a few minutes before realizing it was totally sealed off. Anyways.. does anyone have any idea how to remove these seemingly simple taillights? Id appreciate any help! :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Pull on it sideways. 

Do you have an owners manual it covers it.


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I just changed mine. Shoulda' took a picture. GM4life is right though. Once you loosen up the nuts in the trunk you need to kinda twist it a little straight towards the left or right side depending on which side you are doing. There are 2 prongs towards the front of the lens that are held in by plastic gathers. Do us all a favor too, change the bulbs in both sides of the car. Nothing pronounces "LAME-O" like having one bulb brighter than the other!


----------



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks to both of you for the responses. I do have an owners manual and will resort to it. I planned on changing them both out just because i didn't want to have to keep track of one bulb for 3 months until the other one decides to burn out lol! This will have to be a weekend day thing cuz i work too much to deal with it "real quick" before work.. :lol: Thanks again guys 

:cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No problem, its easy to do and can be done in a few mins. My wife changed my tails with my direction after I came back from the doctor


----------

